# Canadian 2011 Z4 Pricing



## Scope (Jun 28, 2010)

Can you please let me know what the 2011 Z-series will be going for in Canada? Also can you please post a few pics of the new Z4?

Thanks SuperDave!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Scope said:


> Can you please let me know what the 2011 Z-series will be going for in Canada? Also can you please post a few pics of the new Z4?
> 
> Thanks SuperDave!


I'm afraid our Canadian distributor Spaso is responsible for establishing the prices Felt Bicycles are sold for in Canada. I'm of no use, sorry. Here is the photo you requested:

View attachment 207474


----------



## Scope (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the pic. I guess I'll have to wait for my LBS to get the new 2011's.


----------



## linkou (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pics*

Dave, is the Canadian issue Z4 different than the U.S. Z4? The picture here is a different color and has different stem, tape, etc. than the pics you posted of the Z4 on another thread. Thanks


----------



## linkou (Oct 1, 2009)

My bad. It was pointed out to me that I was conflating the ZW4 with the Z4. I'm relieved cause I really like the Z4 even though I'm disappointed that I can't find a single relaxed geometry bike in the Z4's price range that features SRAM Force. Ultegra seems pretty much universal across the brand spectrum. Red and Rival/Apex can be found at the top and bottom, but no Force anywhere in the middle. I'm still excited by this Z4 though.


----------

